# I need some help again..



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok this is the problem I have now.

Since I had problems with the clown fish I decided to go with the blue damsel since that is what my LFS recommended for starters since he said they are pretty hardy fish and that they are good for starting on new fish tanks.

So, I bought him the other day and I woke up the next morning and he looked like he wasn't doing so good. He looked like he was breathing heavily and was swimming upside down and stuff. the day after that he was floating..

Here are my parameters and tank info:
Tank 12G nano cube
About 10 Lbs of live rock
Temp 82
Salinity 1.025
Ph 8.2
No2 oppm
no3 5.0
Ammonia 0.25 to 0.50 (I know it’s pretty high but I know it wouldn't kill the blue damsel that fast)

The tank has been running for about 2 1/2 weeks. I have no idea what killed it maybe the live rock is bad? Or maybe it’s temp shock since I just dumped him in the water but then again I had done that once before and my fish had come out ok.

Any suggestions


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

primarily just dumping fish in the water is a terrible idea, accumilate them first. second wait for your params to drop down to normal then get a fish. Sw is about being patient. wait it out and then start and you`ll avoid many problems.


----------



## gforce (Jan 17, 2008)

That’s what I will be doing but do you think that is what caused my fish to die, the shock of just throwing in the water like that. I know that is bad for them and I won't be doing that again but I have done that before and they survived.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

without the proper accumulation which can take up to an hour, some places even advise 3, fish are extremely likely to die. guess you got lucky with the first bunch.


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

I always float my fish in the bag for at least 30 minutes, and they always do well. Also, you need to wait at least a month after setting up your tank before adding livestock. You ammonia is high because the tank isn'tt cycled yet, but once the spike is over, it should be ok to add fish.


----------

